# heaver setup



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

wondering what a good heaver setup would be


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I may be bias but a Cast Pro Series 6-10 and a Akios 656CTM (or 757CTM) is a fine heaver setup... 

Tommy


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Rainshadow 1509-1569 with a Avet SX, Daiwa 7HT Mag or Abu 6500CT


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

I just tried this set up today, but I love it. 12' Tica and Avet MXL MC


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

jon, whatever u decide on, try and get your "hands on" a few test drive em'........there is a lot of great heavers out there and new ones every year...


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

i was in basspro lastnight and a guy was telling me to get a 10ft ugly heavy action he said he had one with a penn 320 on it he said he could throw it prety far i want it for the pier for cobia everyone talks about the abu 6500ct and i was looking at themin there i liked it but looking at it and throwin it is 2 different things so i dont know wut to go with its so many setups out there its hard to choose one lol wish i had enough money to buy them all i want it for a anchor rod or just to throw sum bait out far so all ur help is greatly welcome


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

jon1325, I have two 10' Ugly Stik heavy rods. I have one OM12' heaver. There is no comparison. I wish I had taken the money from the Ugly Stiks and bought the OM12' to start with. My two cents worth.


----------



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

lami 150 and a slosh30


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

It depends on how big of a bait you want to throw. For 5 oz. and small bait I throw a Saltiga Ballistic 33 or 35. For medium sized baits I throw 6 oz. on an IRW 13'6" rod rated for 6 oz. For bigger baits I throw a 13'2" IRW custom rated 8 oz. I pair these with a number of reels from an Avet SX to a Newell 546 and everything in between.


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys ill have to check them out. Fall and winter comi up gotta get my **** right for next summer


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

jon1325 said:


> i was in basspro lastnight and a guy was telling me to get a 10ft ugly heavy action he said he had one with a penn 320 on it he said he could throw it prety far i want it for the pier for cobia everyone talks about the abu 6500ct and i was looking at themin there i liked it but looking at it and throwin it is 2 different things so i dont know wut to go with its so many setups out there its hard to choose one lol wish i had enough money to buy them all i want it for a anchor rod or just to throw sum bait out far so all ur help is greatly welcome


The Penn 320 is not a casting reel, it is a trolling reel. And while I have respect for an ugly stik for what it is for, I think you'd find the OM Ichabod recommended more suitable. With all due respect to Bass Pro Shops, I think you're consultant there didn't know heaver from beaver.


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

Lol yea I don't think he did either. Cus the penn 320 is kinda big for casting like that I think I'm gonna go with a abu 6500lct or a sealine


----------

